# Coloring Drywall Mud



## Same Old

Look into venetian plaster. 

I've seen tapers tint their coats so they know what has been hit and what hasn't. But I've only seen it on larger residential jobs where they have a lot of finishers spread out.


----------



## Contractor51

*Great Idea*



theworx said:


> Well, I've had to add some color to mud in the past (only a couple of times) for a designer who wanted a certain effect (once in a retail store the other a reception area in an office). We got little bottles of the tint they use to add color to paint from one of our paint wholesalers. Both areas we did were smaller sections of wall and basically feature walls (not a whole wall). We added a few drops of a couple of different colors in a pan full of mud and gently mixed it with a taping knife (but not to the point where it was completely mixed). Had to be more of a light swirl of the colors. We then floated those sections of wall, and I have to tell you, after the first few swipes with my knife it was really cool. With the colors swirled in the mud and then spread on the wall it looked like marble (exactly the effect the designer wanted). The reason I was asking if it was for walls or ceilings is because after applying the mud we had to clear coat with two coats.
> 
> So if you are trying to avoid painting this won't work. You'll have to seal it anyway. Even with the color mixed in, the dried mud will be chaulky and if anyone rubs against it they will be wearing dust on their clothes (not to mention it will dent like crazy). Better off using straight compound and painting.
> 
> The only other time I tint my compound is for touching up (like JMGALLAGER said). I add some colored chaulk to see my repairs..


 
What type of sealer did you use? I assume that you sprayed the sealer on. Did you? I'm looking into trying this idea on a remodel I'm on. The home owner is on a tight buget and I don't see venetian plaster as an option due to cost.


----------



## nEighter

sorry guy, but stuff like this costs more. Sounds like the homeowners need to dig deeper for what they want, instead of trying to make you do more for less.


----------



## elliot

*RE: coloring mud*

If you're interested in Tinting your mud.Try (Never miss )they still might send free samples it comes in yellow & blue.I've used it many times for touch-ups and between coats on my skim coating. i think it works well and I'm not into mixing chalk or food coloring into the compound.

Elliot
Classic Drywall,LI,NY


----------



## thom

I've known guys to mix latex paint with mud then texture for a faux finish. They would start with a painted wall, then add layers of tinted texture for a faux finish with depth.


----------



## nEighter




----------



## rombo

I have seen tinted mud used many times on commercial jobs. Drywall contractor uses it on any touch ups and then adds them up as a back charge. Pretty smart if you ask me


----------



## Tim0282

Never-Miss has a product made for tinting drywall mud. Good stuff!


----------



## Gettinby

Mater said:


> Yes, I hope someone gets use out of this thread still. As an apprentice finisher, they almost demoted me to "colored mud" while all I did all day was spot screws on a million screw retirement home. This was so that after all day I could see what screws had been spotted once, twice, or three times. I was supposed to color the 2nd coat so that I would be able to tell the difference. They used chalk line powder to color the mud. Just make sure you mix ALL the mud you'll use at one time, so you don't receive different tints. It works awesome!<img src="http://img.contractortalk.com/smilies/clap.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Clap" class="inlineimg" />


and here we are 13 years later. And I learned a new tinting trick.


----------



## Marven

Old thread but I'll add my .02. Never-Miss drywall tint. Comes in Blue and Yellow. Works great.


----------

